# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Novi centar za žene u Sarajevu!

## white_musk

Zenski edukacioni centar Nahla preselio se na novu adresu, Dzemala Bijedica 122 u sarajevskom naselju Otoka. U subotu, 17. novembra 2007. svecano je pustena u rad nova zgrada Centra, a od ponedjeljka, 26. novembra 2007. na usluzi bosanskoj zeni bit ce pet katova sa 1.370 m2 efektivnog prostora ispunjenog najrazlicitijim aktivnostima namijenjenim iskljucivo zeni i porodici.

Kursevi stranih jezika, racunara, kuhanja, sivanja, seminari o braku i bracnim problemima, komunikaciji u porodici, roditeljstvu i odgojnim problemima, menadzmentu i izgradnji licnosti, samousavrsavanju, ishrani, razlicite vrste radionica (psiholoske, umjetnicke, nutricionisticke, radionice za mlade), psiholosko, bracno i porodicno savjetovaliste, igraonica za djecu, izlozbe, tematske veceri, , kozmeticki i frizerski salon, sauna, sportska sala, biblioteka sa citaonicom, internet kafe, samo su neki od sadrzaja koje cete moci koristiti u novoj zgradi.



Vise informacija o novim uslugama Centra uskoro cete moci naci na nasoj web stranici www.nahla.ba.

Dobro dosli!

----------


## white_musk

ja sam koordinator za kreativne radionice,a i član savjetodavnog tijela

tako da ako imate bilo kakva pitanja,

bilo bi drago da pitate,bilo ovdje ili na pp  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

i još nešto,

ako odete na stranicu, možda steknete dojam da se radi o islamskom centru,

ali nije tako!

Nahla je centar koji je  je otvoren za sve zene, bez obzira na vjersku ili nacionalnu pripadnost.  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

:Crying or Very sad:  Pa kud mi pobjegoše iz komšiluka   :Crying or Very sad:  

 :D Šalim se naravno, čestitam na novom prostoru. Završila kurs AutoCAD-a tamo, bila jako zadovoljna, i koristim u poslu jako, pa su i moji suradnici zadovoljni   :Kiss:   ma morat ću nekako doprtljat do tamo, a valjda će biti i na netu šta se novo dešava.

----------


## white_musk

dođi svakako :D 

OT emina je prelijeeespa, mashAllah!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MEDOLINO1980

a kako da se učlani jer mene intresuju kursevi ngleskog koliko je i kada se održavaju

----------

